# Hatchie gtp



## solar 17 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi there.."uno" is now 3 months old, he was born 10.2 grams and now weighs 17 grams after [11] feeds [3 day old pinkie mice] and two sheds / sloughs, he eats every [6] days and is thriving and is very inquisitive...cheers solar 17 [Baden]......ps..for those interested every 6-8 weeks l will post an update on "uno's progression.....


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 12, 2009)

Gee what a cute lil bugger cant wait to see Uno's progress!!


----------



## Lars K (Feb 12, 2009)

"Uno" looks great, what a beauty!


----------



## patonthego (Feb 12, 2009)

*Uno*

gorgeous little gtp. Lucky you for being able to afford one. Hey do you hold him at all?? Are they really that fragile?? So expensive to not be able to hold them at all.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 12, 2009)

Adorable solar17,their actually alot smaller than i expected.Very nice indeed.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Gtp Hatchie [uno]*

Hi there. yes l do handle them, often they looking around their enclosure floor, then l will pick them up, what l don't do is take them off their perch as their tail is often wrapped two or three times around their perch....cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## fidzy (Feb 12, 2009)

shes beatuifl. mine arrives on sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jemnesa (Feb 12, 2009)

absolutely beautiful congrats


----------



## Talwin (Feb 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Je suis tres jalouse!!!! Uno es tres tres belle


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 12, 2009)

hahahaha how cute!


----------



## 483996 (Feb 12, 2009)

lovely snakes indeed. i hope in time i can afford one:?.do they bite much? especially being jeuvinels and all.


----------



## jay76 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice mate. They are great looking snakes


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 13, 2009)

Cute little thing. What is the average weight of a gtp hatchling?


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Solar, how much was Uno? and where did you get him from??


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 13, 2009)

Solar breeds his own and has beautiful GTP's  
Im definetly getting myself a pair of these very soon.


----------



## steph (Feb 13, 2009)

very cute solar

Ive heard gtps need a specific enviornment, how do you provide the right condicions, for gtp hatches?????? do you still have to mist there enclosure (click clack) with water ?? 
am looking for a book and info on keeping gtps, if any one could share there knowledge it would be appreciated

cheers
jules


----------



## scorps (Feb 13, 2009)

steph said:


> very cute solar
> 
> Ive heard gtps need a specific enviornment, how do you provide the right condicions, for gtp hatches?????? do you still have to mist there enclosure (click clack) with water ??
> am looking for a book and info on keeping gtps, if any one could share there knowledge it would be appreciated
> ...



Buy the more complete chondro.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 13, 2009)

ok, so if i was wanting one of those gorgeous little things he breeds how much would I be up for??


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 13, 2009)

steph said:


> very cute solar
> 
> Ive heard gtps need a specific enviornment, how do you provide the right condicions, for gtp hatches?????? do you still have to mist there enclosure (click clack) with water ??
> am looking for a book and info on keeping gtps, if any one could share there knowledge it would be appreciated
> ...


 
Definetly get a copy of The More Complete Chondro, has everything you need to know plus a great deal more


----------



## steph (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks guys

now i just have to locate a copy of the more complete chondro in brisbane, any ideas?????


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 13, 2009)

steph said:


> thanks guys
> 
> now i just have to locate a copy of the more complete chondro in brisbane, any ideas?????


 
I have no idea in Brisbane (large pet stores maybe?) but u can get it off Brian at www.herpshop.com.au thats where I got mine from.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 13, 2009)

This is Uno's sibling, Ophidian - got him yesterday! He's happy being handled, not even interested in being nippy  As Solar said, the only time you can really handle them is when they volenteer to get off their perch, but as tempting as it is to carry him round 24/7, I'm keeping myself limited to 5 mins once a day.


----------



## gozz (Feb 13, 2009)

steph said:


> thanks guys
> 
> now i just have to locate a copy of the more complete chondro in brisbane, any ideas?????


 everything reptiles at manly brissy


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats Mayhem.... he's gorgeous


----------



## steph (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks Gozz

manly has one copy im off to get it now.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 14, 2009)

*gtp hatchies [sizes]*

Ozzie Python....GTP hatchies vary in weight from 9 to 12 grams as a general rule....cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 2, 2009)

*gtp [hatchie] update*

*[UNO] AS WE CALL HIM / HER IS NOW [7] MONTHS OLD, WIEGHS [54] GRAMS AND HAS HAD [5] SHEDS / SLOUGHS HAS EATEN [30] TIMES] [NEVER REFUSED A FEED] . HE/SHE HAS BEEN FED EVERY SIX DAYS AND AT PRESENT IS EATING VERY LARGE VELVET/FUZZIE MICE ....CHEERS SOLAR 17 [BADEN] ....PS FOR THOSE INTERESTED HE,S KEPT IN A 20 LITRE CONTAINER AND THE PERCHES ARE 10MM KNITTING NEEDLES



*


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking great Solar,defiantly is packing the weight on.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 2, 2009)

Very sweet solar ...keep putting up the pics ...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice baby  how long is he/she ?

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 2, 2009)

*How long ????*

*Hi Sandee.."UNO" is now 43 cm long....and growing like a weed and boy can "UNO" eat at feed time he/ she comes chasing for food and just loves fresh-killed large velvet mice...cheers Solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## jay76 (Jun 2, 2009)

They are very nice looking greens mate


----------



## cookku (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hello!*

I'm a new member. My name's Cook . I'm live in Thailand. I like reptiles very much especially snakes. In Thailand have many beautiful snake. For example pit viper, python, cobra.I will post my beautiful snake. Good bye.


----------



## Emmalicious (Jun 3, 2009)

nawww absolutely adoreable... I want one =-(


----------



## Jarden (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome looking gtp baden thanks for sharing he/shes looking better and better with every update


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 31, 2011)

do you still have this lil cutie baden? update? (i know this is old but that 1st pic is a cracker and im interested lol)


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 31, 2011)

"Uno" is still with me and weighs approx. 900 grams.
l just tried to get a pic but no joy so l will post one in the next few days.
........solar 17(Baden)


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 31, 2011)

Very tiny Baden but we all like seeing GTP pics they seem to be a APS community favorite


----------

